# Winkelsteuersatz - geplanter Schiefstand



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2012)

hi zusammen,

ich hab seit ein paar wochen einen -1° seteursatz von workscomponents drin.
ziel war es das mojo HD ein wenig an die vorherigen bikes anzupassen. mir wars, wenns richtig schnell und ruppig wird, ein wenig zu nervös. mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die vorherigen 2 bikes im bereich 65-65,5° beim lenkwinkel waren.
bin jetzt bei 66° lenkwinkel und 73° sitzwinkel (nachgemessen).

der abgeflachte lenkwinkel und der etwas verlängerte radstand (leider habe ich die änderung nicht genau in zahlen, da ich den ausgangswert nicht gemessen haben bzw nicht mehr genau weiß, aber ich meine es sind +10mm) haben dem HD richtig gut getan.
fährt sich ruhiger und kontrollierter wenn es sehr schnell und ruppig wird, ohne wirklich spürbare veränderung bei langsamer fahrt.

qualität, preis und service von workscomponents sind auch einwandfrei.

meiner meinung nach ein lohnenswertes update.
wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## sevens4 (4. Oktober 2012)

ich habe den cane creek angleset verbaut und mir gefällt die Laufeigenschaft auch wesentlich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab es nicht gemessen, aber der Papier nach bin ich mit der 180er Talas ohne Winkelei auch bei 66 Grad. Bzw eingefahren bei ca 68, was Uphill dann wieder willkommen ist. -- Auf welche Gabel beziehst Du Dich? 

sent from mobile


----------



## ibislover (4. Oktober 2012)

is klar.
aber mit der langen gabel erzielst du nie einen flacheren lenkwinkel und einen steileren sitzwinkel zum selben zeitpunkt.
sinn und zweck war es bei 545mm einbaulänge und fixen 160mm den lenkwinkel abzuflachen, den radstand zu verlängern und den sitzwinkel das eine grad anzuheben.

nicht zu vergessen vorbauhöhe, länge und lenker ausrichtichtung sowie sattelposition neu anpassen. sonst kanns sich schlechter fahren wie vorher.


----------



## The Great (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bei den ganzen Steuersatzmaßen verliere ich langsam den Überblick. Ich möchte auch einen Winkelsteuersatz und habe eine 180mm 1 1/8 Gabel. Die untere Lagerschale soll flach bauen, also "ZS".
Erste Frage: Passt das beim Mojo mit Unterrohr und Gabelbrücke?

Problem ist das kurze (103mm) Steuerrohr bei Größe M.
Da hat Works Componets nicht viel zu bieten. Unten ZS hab ich nur diesen (Set 1) gefunden:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---zs49---tapered-headtube-reducer-eg-old-giant-glory-94-p.asp

Der passt doch von den Maßen her, oder? Oben 44 und unten 49?


----------



## ibislover (31. Januar 2013)

ja, das ist der richtige und einzigst mögliche.
zs geht auch nur bei 1 1/8".

ob das mit der krone passt weiß ich leider nicht... aber evtl. hilft etwas bilder stöbern auf mtbr.com


----------



## The Great (1. Februar 2013)

Danke erstmal! Wegen der Krone werd ich mal messen oder ne Schablone basteln. Mach mir da aber keine großen Sorgen.


----------



## joeruest (2. Mai 2013)

ibislover schrieb:


> is klar.
> aber mit der langen gabel erzielst du nie einen flacheren lenkwinkel und einen steileren sitzwinkel zum selben zeitpunkt.
> sinn und zweck war es bei 545mm einbaulänge und fixen 160mm den lenkwinkel abzuflachen, den radstand zu verlängern und den sitzwinkel das eine grad anzuheben.
> 
> nicht zu vergessen vorbauhöhe, länge und lenker ausrichtichtung sowie sattelposition neu anpassen. sonst kanns sich schlechter fahren wie vorher.



Hi, 
Ich will den sitzwinkel auch steiler haben, weil ich mit der 160 Gabel den berg hoch ziemlich von hinten treten muss. 
Welche variante muss ich da nehem ?

Gruss aus Koblenz


----------



## diggi* (3. Mai 2013)

Fahre CaneCreek Angle Set -1° und 160er Gabel 

Bis jetzt keine Probleme und ruhig ist er bis jetzt auch.

Das ergibt dann auch einen steileren Sitzwinkel aber frag mich jetzt nicht wie viel , müsste aber theoretisch +1° sein. 

Den Unterschied beim Fahren zum normalen Steuesatz kann ich auch nicht bewerten da ich von Anfang an so gefahren bin.


----------



## The Great (5. Mai 2013)

Irgendwo ist so ein Geometrieprogramm im Forum aufgetaucht. Ich meine das hat bei meinem -2° Steuersatz nur einen 0,5° steileren Sitzwinkel ausgerechnet.
 @joeruest
Denke für dich macht ein anderer Rahmen mehr Sinn.


----------



## ibislover (5. Mai 2013)

na, das macht keinen sinn.
bei gleicher gabellänge und einbauhöhe des steuersatzes verändert sich der sichzwinkel gleich dem lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (5. Mai 2013)

warum soll sich der Sitzwinkel gleichviel ändern? Dass Steuerrohr bleibt ja praktisch auf der gleichen höhe, nur das Vorderrad geht vor oder zurück. Verändern kannst Du es über die Einbaulänge von der Gabel.


----------



## ibislover (5. Mai 2013)

nein, tut es nicht.
schade dass es den canecreek rechner nicht mehr gibt...
ok, beinahe soviel. bei mir ist das sitzrohr 0,8° steiler geworden und die front einige milimeter tiefer.
der radstand verlängert sich weil die gabel flacher steht und somit wird ihre einbauhöhe geringer.


----------



## sevens4 (5. Mai 2013)

Zeichne doch auf einem Blatt Papier Deine Gabeleinbauhöhe ein und dann, die Grad wo Du verändern willst, dann miss einmal die Differenz von der Höhe.


----------



## ibislover (6. Mai 2013)

mein gott....

hast du einen solchen steuersatz verbaut? eher nicht, oder?
ansonsten miss nach und hör auf zu klugschei$$en.

nachher erzählst noch dass das tretlager nicht tiefer kommt und sich der radstand nicht verlängert....

also echt....


----------



## sevens4 (6. Mai 2013)

doch hatte ich...


----------



## The Great (6. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das angesprochene Programm nochmal rausgesucht und mit der Geo von meinem HD (M), meiner Gabel, und meinem -2° Steuersatz gefüttert:





'Nur' 0,53° steiler geworden.

http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (6. Mai 2013)

Danke
Ich hatte -1Grad verbaut gehabt, die Werte waren da noch kleiner.


----------



## MojoTom (6. Mai 2013)

die werte sind schon eher realistisch 


*bei dem winkelsteuersatz verändert sich in erster linie der lenkwinkel und der radstand.*

die front, oberrohrlänge, tretlagerhöhe und damit auch sitzwinkel verändern sich hierbei wohl eher um millimeter als zentimeter. ich hatte mir das vor einiger zeit schon ausgerechnet und wollte hier bei niemandem an seinem glauben rütteln.

schönen abend


----------



## marco2 (6. Mai 2013)

Denke ich auch: da ändert sich an Sitzwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe subjektiv nix. 

Ich hab am HD -1.5 verbaut. Das macht was das Fehrverhalten angeht, einen massiven Unterschied. Vorne wohlgemerkt.


----------



## HQsystem (21. September 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre ein Morewood Zuza ´09.
Jetzt will ich bald eine 180 Gabel einbauen, die warsch. tapered sein wird.
Die Gelegenheit würde ich jetzt gern nutzen um einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen, da mir das Rad bei schnelleren Strecken deutlich zu unruhig wird.

Steuerrohrdurchmesser: 1,5", Länge: 120mm

Passt dieser Steuersatz, ganz schlau werd ich aus der Beschreibung nicht...?
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...adtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-1-79-p.asp
Momentan ist bei einer 1,1/8" Gabel ein ACROS Ai-25 verbaut.

Grüße
Q


----------

